# Puritan Commentaries/Expositions on Leviticus



## calvinich (Oct 5, 2014)

What would be some of the best or most popular Puritan commentaries/expositions on Leviticus?


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 5, 2014)

Scroll down to Find Leviticus. Commenting & Commentaries—Catalogue
In Spurgeon's recommendations there are many Puritans. The trouble is finding a copy.


----------



## calvinich (Oct 5, 2014)

I say "or most popular" because I am less concerned with "usefulness" in understanding or exegesis as much as I am getting a good cross-section view of prevailing Puritan interpretations.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 5, 2014)

Here's a list of sermons on Leviticus. This comes from a survey of about 150 authors/pastors, so there frankly wasn't much available.

PCA Historical Center: Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons - Leviticus


----------



## Wayne (Oct 5, 2014)

Here's a list of sermons on Leviticus. This comes from a survey of about 150 authors/pastors, so there frankly wasn't much available.

PCA Historical Center: Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons - Leviticus


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 5, 2014)

arap said:


> In Spurgeon's recommendations there are many Puritans. The trouble is finding a copy.


One of the commentaries Spurgeon recommended is printed by Banner of Truth Leviticus - Banner of Truth


----------



## gkterry (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know that I have seen a Puritan commentary on the whole of Leviticus. Bonar's is very good but he would not be classed as a Puritan. Calvin might be the closest, although he isn't Puritan either and his Leviticus commentary is part of the _Harmony of the Four Last Books of Moses_. You will likely have to be satisfied with bits and pieces. I have put all four(!) of the listings from Ralph Martin's, _A Guide to the Puritans_ below:

Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burroughs deals with Lev 10:3
untitled sacramental sermon by John Owen deals with 16:21, Vol 9:597-599
Two Sermons upon Leviticus by Thomas Manton deals with 19:17, Vol 19:107-124
Festival Kept to the Lord by Edward Payson (not really Puritan) deal with 23:39, Vol 2:275-292

If you can get a hold of Joseph Caryl's, _Practical Observations on Job_ set there are over 30 references to Leviticus in the index but they would likely all be very brief; perhaps just a mention in a sentence.

Wayne has a good resource above and I would recommend taking advantage of it. Even though, strictly speaking, Spurgeon is not classed as a Puritan either he would be quite helpful and "Puritan-like". The only Puritan resources I have seen are Manton, Owen & Burroughs with Burroughs being the largest albeit on a limited section of Leviticus. 

Another good resource would be the Jamison, Fausset & Brown commentary. Although, again not Puritan, it will be helpful. The best, In my humble opinion, modern Leviticus commentary is the one by Gordon Wenham in the NICOT series. He does an excellent job of connecting Leviticus with the New Testament.

If anyone has any other Puritan suggestions on Leviticus, I am all ears and would like to hear suggestions myself.


----------



## gkterry (Oct 5, 2014)

Just found Henry Law, _Christ is all: The Gospel in the Pentateuch,_ mentioned by Dr. Beeke on his list of recommended commentaries. Henry Law is later than the Puritans but check it out at:

Leviticus

Or at the index which shows the other books:

Grace Gems!


----------



## Abeard (Oct 5, 2014)

I've enjoyed William Hendrikson on Leviticus.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 5, 2014)

How about Matthew Henry?


----------



## gkterry (Oct 5, 2014)

Pilgrim72 said:


> How about Matthew Henry?



So obvious I had not thought of it.

Also, Matthew Poole is very good and if you can find an electronic copy, Trapps commentary would be good.

I believe it is available for the free *The Word* Bible program, too.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 6, 2014)

gkterry said:


> Pilgrim72 said:
> 
> 
> > How about Matthew Henry?
> ...



These are also free for eSword Bible software...


----------

